# lyro blackhawk x roth



## troy (Dec 12, 2015)

Anybody know what this cross name is?


----------



## li'l frog (Dec 12, 2015)

Not registered yet.

http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/parentageresults.asp 

Easy to use.


----------



## troy (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow, I'm gonna have 3 crosses to name, very soon


----------

